# has anyone tried wix.com to build their online store?



## spider44

Has anyone tried wix.com to build their online store?


----------



## hostingdiva

*Re: Wix.com*

I have not but I did visit their website just so I could see what they offer. It's very flash focused - was too tough on my browser.

I didn't see a demo but it looks like they offer a free trial or something. Test it out - see how it goes


----------



## OhioSucksTees

*Re: Wix.com*

It takes way too long to load for my liking, and I have high-speed internet. Just imagine what your customers would think if their internet was slow. They would click away before even looking at your products.


----------



## hellodestroyers

*Re: Wix.com*

Hey we are hellodestroyers and we're new to this business and forum. We builid our website with wix.

the problems with wix is that you can't use html, not SEO friendly, limited cusotmization.

we'll move to traditional css/html in the about 2 months. but wix is good for beginners and people who dont have web designing experience (like us)


Let me know if you have any questions or need help.

Danny


----------



## MissEden

*Re: Wix.com*

I have used Wix for my advertising/info/contact page but I haven't used the ecommerce as it really doesn't suit my needs.

I've learnt a hell of a lot during the process though so might be able to help if you have questions.
Did you want to use it to sell pre-made designs or for customisable/create your own designs?


----------



## mlsalters77

*Re: Wix.com*

I originally tried to use wix for my site the set up was very user friendly however, the shopping cart suck big time! I emailed back and fourth with their "support" but nothing changed so I changed over to godaddy.com's quick shopping cart. I did creat my gallery with wix and just linked it to my site. I wouldnt recomend wix for any ecom but its really great to display your stuff. and I haven't had any complaints about load time. if you need any help or direction I will give you what ever conections I have. this site aided me in every thing I have done thus far I am happy to return the favor.


----------



## spider44

*Re: Wix.com*

Thanks so much for the info. I will check out your site. I am looking to do an ecommerce site.
THanks for offering your help.
Spider44


----------



## AeresClothing

*Re: Wix.com*

I'd recommend not going with Wix.

It's easy and looks cool, but nobody is going to want to buy from a website because it was easy for you to make. You need a professionally built website with functionality and flexibility. Don't try and cut corners.

That's assuming you want a decent business. If you are just wanting to sell a few shirts to family and friends, yeah go with Wix.


----------



## spider44

*Re: Wix.com*

Thanks for the reply. I agree with you and plan to have a professional do the website as I plan to see to higher end customers.
Thanks again


----------



## HRClothes

*Re: Wix.com*



AeresClothing said:


> I'd recommend not going with Wix.
> 
> It's easy and looks cool, but nobody is going to want to buy from a website because it was easy for you to make. You need a professionally built website with functionality and flexibility. Don't try and cut corners.
> 
> That's assuming you want a decent business. If you are just wanting to sell a few shirts to family and friends, yeah go with Wix.


I am using wix too... But my shop is through bigcartel.com. I may just do everything through big cartel, and my myspace! who knows... but wix is cool and I think its cool when you use bigcartel with it!


----------



## drkfada

*Re: Wix.com*

I disagree that someone will not buy a site that looks easy..I design websites and you can't tell a cheap designed site for an expensive. You can pay thousands and have a cheesy looking site.. Wix isn't heavy on load time... and you can still use an add on feature for Google so that you will be submitted to search engines. The only downside is that the shopping cart is suspect you can't put in options such as size or colors. I've contacted them.. and i'm debating leaving. The only reason i'm on Wix is so that my business partner who is in Cali can admin it since h'es not that tech savvy this is ideal. However, i do have a bigcartel site just sitting and i get allot of plubs from tee writers and screening companies via Big Cartel. It has its pros and cons..ultimately i may goto a Joomla platform and use the foxycart add on.


----------



## the365life

*Re: Wix.com*

I currently use Wix.com and Wix e-commerce. While wix is a beginner software with its share of downsides, it is very easy to use and produces a nice-looking, functional website. Right now, I cannot afford to hire someone to design a website, and although my wix site doesn't have everything I WANT, it does offer everything I NEED for a brand new clothing company. I would recommend it for a start up company.


----------



## HRClothes

*Re: Wix.com*

I do not know if I should stay with Wix or just use Big cartel. Maybe Just do a Homepage on Wix I dunno. I am not very good at even designing a wix website...


----------



## MissEden

*Re: Wix.com*



HRClothes said:


> I do not know if I should stay with Wix or just use Big cartel. Maybe Just do a Homepage on Wix I dunno. I am not very good at even designing a wix website...


Now that's worrying!
If you can't even design a Wix site then perhaps you should think about hiring someone!


----------



## drkfada

*Re: Wix.com*

Agreed WIX is fairly drag and drop i think i built a site on there in about an hour


----------



## muneca

Hey Spider, 

Welcome to the site. I'm looking to build a site as well. I've been working on it for about a month now. I'll check this one out and let you know what I think. I found a site called webs that I've been working with. Good luck to you...and I'll let you know. Send me a PM so that I won't forget to get back w/you on this. Sometimes I get busy w/reading these threads and time gets away from me.


----------



## HRClothes

*Re: Wix.com*



MissEden said:


> Now that's worrying!
> If you can't even design a Wix site then perhaps you should think about hiring someone!



its not that I can't, I get impatient... I can and have just does not look right to me!


----------



## MissEden

*Re: Wix.com*



HRClothes said:


> its not that I can't, I get impatient... I can and have just does not look right to me!


Care to share? Maybe we can help? Or there's always the Wix forums or the "designers" groups there


----------



## drkfada

*Re: Wix.com*



MissEden said:


> Care to share? Maybe we can help? Or there's always the Wix forums or the "designers" groups there


Wix is visually great, and easy to setup the downside is that their shopping cart is horrible. You can't put any options in...so if you have a tee in different colors or sizes..your end user doesn't have that choice. I contacted them about it they were like ok we'll look into it with the programmers...what do they do .. come out with a tee template. Ok so you know there's an issue with the shopping cart but you come with an add on that will highlight this flaw. I got it becasue my business partner isn't that advance in website stuff so i wanted something easy to admin but after 3months i had enough and i left.. big cartel had a better shopping cart than them and they're not even using Flash.


----------



## daniel f

I have used Wix for over two years for ecommerce. The new HTML is easy to work with and the results look great. However, I just learned that I cannot have more than 100 SKUs or my site will not work great. I already have 131 skus and am noticing problems... see my websites below and you will notice loading problems. The add to cart button doesnt work either!

I Love WIX but only would recommend it if you have a few SKUs. It is a bit temperamental as well. There is only basic SEO. No optimization of images options. No account function. Can track people who leave your site. Cant even enter your SKU numbers and sort them.

Basic at best.


----------



## ccapon

*Re: Wix.com*



HRClothes said:


> I am using wix too... But my shop is through bigcartel.com. I may just do everything through big cartel, and my myspace! who knows... but wix is cool and I think its cool when you use bigcartel with it!


Hi there I have built a number of sites using Wix including a couple of e-commerce sites. I have been able to set up sizes and colours quite easily. When you go into your store and you set up your products there is a check box to manage product ptions. Tick on that and you can add a number of options such as size, colour etc. In general I find the e-come store easy to use and generally does a really good job. The limitations tend to be around the stock control. When a stock item goes to zero it simply removes itself from the screen rather than automatically flagging it as out of stock so that can be painful. 

Colin


----------



## MaraP

At the start of discussion one guy wrote "It's very flash focused - was too tough on my browser." - it's 2009. But since then Wix has changed too much and does not use Flash anymore - but HTML5 instead of it, also their website templates are one of the most beautiful and professional. I have a lot of experience with different website builder platforms and I can say regarding using of drag and drop editor - Wix has the most convenient and intuitive editor. It's understandable that there are more professional solutions for creating ecommerce websites than Wix (Volusion or Shopify) but among general free website builders - Wix is one of the best if not the best one. Check this: WIX Review: How to Build a Website on WIX (step-by-step guide)


----------

